

Install Android OS on your PC with VirtualBox - iliastsagklis
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2010/06/install-android-os-on-pc-with.html

======
cgranade
Looks really cool, except for that the underlying project hasn't issued a
release in over two years. Given how much Android has changed in two years,
that would seem to make this tool inappropriate for dev testing,
unfortunately. Also, the article didn't make it clear if this live distro
works with adb or not, which would be very useful for debugging and testing.

~~~
millenniumhand
This project is still up-and-running: <http://www.android-x86.org/> and it
works just as well in VirtualBox and adb works fine.

~~~
cgranade
Ah, neat. They must have just moved sites, then. Thank you!

